# Windows 7 - DVDs können nicht gelesen werden.



## godisaman (16. Oktober 2009)

*Windows 7 - DVDs können nicht gelesen werden.*

Hallo, 

 Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig, ansonsten bitte verschieben.

 Habe seit gestern Windows 7 auf meiner Kiste installiert. Gestern hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, seit heute erkennt Windows einige meiner DVDs nicht mehr. Lege ich die Win7-DVD ein wird sie z.B erkannt; eine PC-Games DVD dagegen nicht. Im Explorer wird die DVD als leer, bzw beschreibbar angezeigt.

 Kennt jemand das Phänomen und kann mir da weiterhelfen? Windows 7 is zwar ganz schön, aber so ganz ohne andere Softwaredoch ziemlich fürn A****


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 - DVDs können nicht gelesen werden.*



godisaman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig, ansonsten bitte verschieben.
> 
> ...


 die PCG-DVDs mache oft mal probleme - was ist mit anderen DVDs?


----------



## godisaman (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 - DVDs können nicht gelesen werden.*

Durchwachsen... manche tun (z.B NWN2 DVD-Filme), andere nicht (Z.B Stalker, diverse selbstgebrannte). PC-Games DVDs funktionieren konsequent nicht, habe es mit ca 10 verschiedenen versucht.

 Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, habe die LW schon mehrmals deinstalliert und wieder installiert, bringt aber nichts. Wie kann das bitte sein, dass da nur die Hälfte funktioniert?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 - DVDs können nicht gelesen werden.*



godisaman schrieb:


> Durchwachsen... manche tun (z.B NWN2 DVD-Filme), andere nicht (Z.B Stalker, diverse selbstgebrannte). PC-Games DVDs funktionieren konsequent nicht, habe es mit ca 10 verschiedenen versucht.
> 
> Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, habe die LW schon mehrmals deinstalliert und wieder installiert, bringt aber nichts. Wie kann das bitte sein, dass da nur die Hälfte funktioniert?


 es kann natürlich auch nur am laufwerk liegen - wie alt isses denn? 


 dass es WEGEN win7 is, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich - boardtreiber usw. sind alle aktuell?


----------



## godisaman (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 - DVDs können nicht gelesen werden.*

Die Laufwerke (zwei) sind schon etwas älter, das stimmt schon. Aber unter XP ham sie jahrelang alle DVDS gelesen, seit gestern nicht mehr. Und dass beide gleichzeitig kaputt gehen,möchte ich jetzt mal kategorisch ausschließen. Ich denke schon, dass es an Windows 7 liegt. 

 Boardtreiber sind aktuell.


----------

